# Carrick Meguiars Workshop



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

If anyones about Carrickfergus this Saturday 28th, Meguiars are apparently running abit of a workshop thing at Motor Factors, just off the North Road in Carrickfergus... Could we worth a run, I should be heading up myself altho I was told its going to be weather permitting. There's to be free gifts and samples  a G220 would make a nice gift :buffer:

PS Picked up a Megs Clay Kit and some of their tyre stuff, purpley coloured liquid in a bottle when I called in after work today...couldnt help myself, this place has turned me mad


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

What time is this happening at mate?


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

yes,post up the details please - will there be any demos? Will there be a full stock of products - there are a few things i need to stock up on. is there is workshop type special discount for the day too???????


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

the g220 is a dual action though isn't it?

its a pity they don't do a standard rotary machine.


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Any more details on this would be good.


----------



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply, been at work all day!

From what I was told it'll be from 10am onwards until about 4pm

They told me in store that they'd be getting guys down from Megs to do demos and stuff

Instore they already have quite alot of the retail range, pretty much all of it, makes newtownabbeys halfords selection look small!

Theres a small advert in the fron page of some community carrick paper I found in work


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

can anyone supply a address for the motor factor's so i can find it  i don't know carrick that well.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

autospares.co.uk
East Antrim Motor Factors
Unit 1a Oakland Park
Oakland Centre
off North Road
Carrickfergus
BT38 7QN

Is that the one?


----------



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah it is, its quite easy to miss, I work in Carrick and drove past it twice trying to find it

As you head up the north road, from the shore, its on past the schools (which will be on your left) its on your right hand side...theres a silvery sign i think pointing to it. 

The prices seem reasonable for Megs stuff, better than halfrauds anyway


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

good stuff should be able to make that, i'm sure Lirin will be up for coming down as well.

" knows damn rightly i'll not be able to stop her "


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Hobbitsproton said:


> good stuff should be able to make that, i'm sure Lirin will be up for coming down as well.
> 
> " knows damn rightly i'll not be able to stop her "


You know me well, sweet


----------



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

went down to this today about noon, two very swirly ferraris! tisk tisk


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

went down myself but there was no g220 demo the guy said they are like hens teeth and would love one


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

Lirin and I were there around 10.30, i was sorely disappointed at the finish on the ferraris, the fact that the sales man was just that, a sales man and didn't want to demo anything.
Sorry i went TBH


----------



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

I was disapointed myself, guy seemed like just a sales man to me too, saw a "demo" of UQD on the Ferrari. 

Did anyone else notice the really bad swirling on the Ferrari's....good job it wasent too sunny! 

Picked up some Megs Ultimate Quick Detailer, Tyre Applicator + Wash Mitt while I was there

UQD seems fantastic stuff, washed my Swift when I got back with Gold Class Shampoo and hit it with the UQD, using two mircofibres, looked very impressive, gave it a nice just waxed finish! abit steep at £11 a bottle tho


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

We chatted to a customer in the shop and recommended the Gold Class- was disappointing, had expected a little more from the day. Like parking.

Yeah, the ferrari's looked nice- from a distance. Actually left me proud- I hate cleaning my car, and it had a better finish!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Lirin said:


> We chatted to a customer in the shop and recommended the Gold Class- was disappointing, had expected a little more from the day. Like parking.
> 
> Yeah, the ferrari's looked nice- from a distance. Actually left me proud- I hate cleaning my car, and it had a better finish!


i was in the shop the same time as you. you were in the queue in front of me the mequiars bloke is only a sales rep thats what he told me


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

GaryF1 said:


> and some of their tyre stuff, purpley coloured liquid in a bottle when I called in after work today...couldnt help myself, this place has turned me mad


Gary if you can I'd suggest swapping the "pupley coloured liquid :wall: " commonly know as Megs Endurance Tyre Gel and getting the Megs Hot Tyre Shine in my opinion it's easier to use, gives a better finish and doesn't sling which Endurance can if you happen to allpy a little too much or don't wipe it down :thumb:

Just a thought though 

Bryan

PS ypu could also get an applicator aswell.....especially if they're FREE, keep it in a ziplock bag and only use ot for the tyres dressing!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

what did he look like the maguires guy if its who I am thinking of he knows very little about detailing as he is very new to the game. dosent know the difference between acid etching and water stains!


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

TBH, I think he was maybe out of his depth. I would be also, if I met some of you- I'm not a detailer, I just like my car clean and shiny. I didn't have any fault with the guy, he was nice and personable- he just didn't know his products.


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah he seemed very out of his depth... sure if you recall lirin when he seen the car club logos on our shirts he done his utmost to talk to others and not us.



> i was in the shop the same time as you. you were in the queue in front of me the mequiars bloke is only a sales rep thats what he told me


you should have said hello to us mate.. i take it you were the one who shouted out that the guy behind the counter who was trying to sort out a club event with me wasn't a bad lad.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah i was with my wee lad he has started to get interested in cars and wanted a go in the ferrari


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

you dont know his name by any chance


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

i was very disappointed by it too - it was more of a "buy some general purpose products from us" day - rather than a lets get heavy into detailing etc. No professional stuff on sale like cutting pads and last touch etc. The sales rep seemed a nice chap - but dosent strike me as an avid detailier who hates the sight of swirls and does it in his spare time. Working for megs is his job - not his passion. Maybe some of the guys on here would be better at doing a demo night/master class. the sales guy tried to sell me scratch x rather than #80 and #83. wtf. tried to put me off machine polishing! bit late for that now ;-)


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

SwirlyNot said:


> i was very disappointed by it too - it was more of a "buy some general purpose products from us" day - rather than a lets get heavy into detailing etc. No professional stuff on sale like cutting pads and last touch etc. The sales rep seemed a nice chap - but dosent strike me as an avid detailier who hates the sight of swirls and does it in his spare time. Working for megs is his job - not his passion. Maybe some of the guys on here would be better at doing a demo night/master class. the sales guy tried to sell me scratch x rather than #80 and #83. wtf. tried to put me off machine polishing! bit later for that now ;-)


On that subject of a demo night etc, I would be more than happy to help out but organisation isn't a strong point.


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

i dont think it would take much to organise - just a location/date/time and someone to do the talking/demo. im sure we all know a few people who would attend, therefore providing a good number of people. Is there someone from here willing to share their wealth?
Id love to get Clark over to get some tips from him


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

BillyT said:


> yeah i was with my wee lad he has started to get interested in cars and wanted a go in the ferrari


yeah my little girl is as bad i had to order kids sizes of my car clubs merchandise for her to keep her from bugging me.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea my next door neighbour has a heavily modded Escort Coswrth and every night when he comes home from work in it all you hear is Daddy look Cossie!! got him trained young!


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

lol only way mate...


----------



## EvilDes (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry to barge in, but I used to live in Belfast in Antrim, just up the road from Carrick!  I used to work in Homebase in the Abbeycentre before it got knocked down, so just thought I'd say hi to all the people over there :thumb:


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

hello des.
they've rebuilt that homebase now mate


----------



## EvilDes (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, so I hear from my old workmates! Gits! :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

found out who it was doing the megs stand. he has just started and knows very little as he has asked me to teach him he is enthusiastic and willing to learn so he should get better but just dont ask for a QD demonstration!!!


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

lol at the QD demo


----------

